# Quelle imprimante jet d'encre compatible MacOS 9 ?



## DG33 (21 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai du mal à trouver une imprimante jet d'encre compatible MacOS 9.
Sur les sites Web des constructeurs, je ne trouve que la mention "compatible MacOS X".

Qu'utilisez-vous sous MacOS 9, qui soit toujours en vente actuellement ?
Je cherche une jet d'encre à usage bureautique modéré (quelques pages par jour), fonctions photo non nécessaires, connexion USB, encombrement réduit si possible (pas "portable", mais transportable tout de même, cause iBook).


----------



## DG33 (23 Août 2007)

Allo ?
J'ai du mal à croire que plus personne ne travaille sous MacOS 9 (ou sous Classic ?) avec une imprimante jet d'encre récente.
Je poste sur "Classic Mac" (je croyais que cela s'appelait Jurassic Mac et que cela avait disparu...)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2007)

La dernière fois que j'ai acheté une imprimante (il y a un peu moins de 2 ans), j'étais sous Mac OS 9. Et j'en ai trouvé une chez Epson. Canon avait tourné la page et HP très peu pour moi (je n'aime pas les imprimantes à chargement de papier par devant). Mais le choix était limité. Regarde chez Epson ou HP. Sinon il te reste le marché de l'occasion ou passer à Mac OS X (si ta configuration matérielle le permet).


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2007)

Je crois que le conseil de iDuck est le bon&#8230;
Le march&#233; de l'occasion peut &#234;tre une solution pour peu que tu soies attentif &#224; la disponibilit&#233; des encres et &#224; leur co&#251;t.


----------



## DG33 (24 Août 2007)

Pour EPSON en neuf c'est cuit :
Merci de contacter le service e-mail dEPSON. J'ai le regret de vous informer qu'actuellement aucune imprimante présente dans le commerce n'est compatible avec le système Mac OS 9.

L'occasion est en effet une possibilité.
Quel modèle utilisez-vous sous MacOS 9 ?


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2007)

Pour MacOS 9 ou Classic ? Ce n'est pas exactement la m&#234;me chose, et les solutions non plus...


----------



## DG33 (24 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Pour MacOS 9 ou Classic ?



Pour MacOS 9 sur iBook G4 à faire durer encore 1 an ou 2 avant retraite


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2007)

Bon ben l&#224;, il ne faut pas compter sur du neuf. Il vaut mieux chercher du cot&#233; des imprimantes d'occasion, ou passer sur OS X...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2007)

DG33 a dit:


> Pour EPSON en neuf c'est cuit :
> Merci de contacter le service e-mail dEPSON. J'ai le regret de vous informer qu'actuellement aucune imprimante présente dans le commerce n'est compatible avec le système Mac OS 9.
> 
> L'occasion est en effet une possibilité.
> Quel modèle utilisez-vous sous MacOS 9 ?


Sous OS 9, l'imprimante que j'utilisais (et que j'ai acheté il y a 2 ans) et que j'utilise toujours sous Mac OS X est une imprimante multifonction Epson Stylus CX6600 (photo dans ma signature).


----------



## lappartien (26 Août 2007)

D88 + d'epson, trés bonne imprimante, compatible os9 .


----------



## DG33 (26 Août 2007)

OK, merci bien. J'achète !


----------

